# Sci Fi Multigaming Gilde Depraved sucht neue Mitglieder



## Mordag (19. Mai 2008)

Für alle Stargate Interessenten, die eine Gilde suchen:



> *Depraved*​*Gildengeschichte*
> 
> Die Gilde Depraved war ursprünglich eine Warhammer Gilde, die sich im Dezember 2007 gegründet hatte. Durch Desinteresse und Desinteresse am Spiel hat sich diese Gilde im April 2008 wieder aufgelöst. Die Reste die der Gilde treu geblieben sind haben mit mir die Stargate Gilde "Depraved" gegründet.
> Die neu gegründete Stargate Gilde sollte nun einigen "Verbesserungen" unterzogen werden, damit der Teamgeist und der Zusammenhalt in einer Gilde noch weiter steigt. Wie auch bei der alten Gilde blieben wir dem Konzept treu eine Gilde zu erschaffen, die sich untereinander vertraut und kommuniziert. Zudem wollten wir eine große Familie damit bilden, die den Leuten in dieser Gemeinschaft zeigen sollte, was es bedeutet Vertrauen und Teamplay, aber auch Zuständigkeit und Zugehörigkeit zu besitzen.
> ...


----------



## Flywa (19. Mai 2008)

Gibts das Spiel überhaupt schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordag (19. Mai 2008)

Ne noch nicht, es soll im November raus kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (22. Mai 2008)

Mordag schrieb:


> Ne noch nicht, es soll im November raus kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm... hat doch noch nichtmal die Beta angefangen und Release ist nicht im November, meines erachtens startet da erst die closed Beta.


----------



## Illian1887 (22. Mai 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Ähm... hat doch noch nichtmal die Beta angefangen und Release ist nicht im November, meines erachtens startet da erst die closed Beta.


Im November die Closed das wäre viel zu Spät, es wird angenommen das sie nächsten Monat startet.


----------



## Sin (22. Mai 2008)

Illian1887 schrieb:


> Im November die Closed das wäre viel zu Spät, es wird angenommen das sie nächsten Monat startet.



Andersrum ist es aber unwahrscheinlich, dass eine Beta nur 3 Monate dauert, eine viel zu kurze Zeit.


----------



## Larandera (22. Mai 2008)

man hat sich erstmal für die beta anmelden können.
wann sie da ist,wird noch gesagt.
wann das game rauskommt,wird auch erst gesagt^^.

in so einem frühen stadium des spiels eine gilde machen,hm. naja,man kann halt erstma nur ein Forum anbieten und ein Ts,mehr nich.

Wenn ich nen Beta Key bekomme,meld ich mich bei euch mal ^^


----------



## Kresse (22. Mai 2008)

> in so einem frühen stadium des spiels eine gilde machen,hm. naja,man kann halt erstma nur ein Forum anbieten und ein Ts,mehr nich.



Ich finde das frühe Gründen einer Gilde sogar ziemlich gut. Man hat die Chance sich besser kennen zu lernen und kennt die Leute schon, mit denen man später spielen will.
Meine WAR Gilde gibt es beispielsweie auch schon seit 2006 und wir haben dieses Jahr unser viertes RL Treffen.
So etwas stärkt eine Gemeinschaft ungemein.


Aber mal was Anderes : Seid ihr immer noch ne WAR Gilde oder seid ihr jetzt komplett auf Stargate Online umgestiegen ?


----------



## Mordag (22. Mai 2008)

Wir sind Multi also Stargate und Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keradon (22. Mai 2008)

Also ich gehöre schon zu der "Gilde" und ich finds richtig Klasse ... ich lern die Leute aus der Gilde schon kennen, und umso besser man sich versteht untereinander desto besser kann man dann auch zusammen spielen. Und so können wir uns auch Organisieren bevor ich überhaupt des Spiel startet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Keradon


----------



## Mordag (22. Mai 2008)

Danke für dein Kompliment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordag (29. Mai 2008)

unsere gilde/clan sucht noch einige leute 16++. Für fragen und Interesse besucht uns auf der Seite: www.depraved.gogoo.us

gruss Mordag / Alex


----------



## mfgHeero (29. Mai 2008)

Die Beta sollte eigentlich anfang JUNI starten hab es zumindest so verstanden!

Gilde ist ne gute idee nur man sollte auf die Fraktion aufpassen: ^^


----------



## Mordag (29. Mai 2008)

Laut herrsteller gibt es keine festen fraktionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (29. Mai 2008)

ich glaub auch gehört zu haben dass die beta nächsten monat anfangen soll....dann würde das spiel in round about 3-4 monaten rauskommen is das dann nicht ein bisschen früh ?! =)


----------



## FJKO (29. Mai 2008)

kein warhammer mehr mordag ?
hasst du deine anderen mitglieder verschaucht oder spielen die auch mit stargate ?


----------



## Mordag (30. Mai 2008)

Nein wie kommst du darauf wir spielen beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die warhammer gilde gibt es noch aber auch egal


----------



## Mordag (31. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ab heute sind wir nur noch auf der Seite: www.depraved-gate.de zu erreichen.
Ich hoffe sie gefällt euch.

Schön Abend noch.

gruss Mordag


----------



## Mordag (12. Juni 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> ich glaub auch gehört zu haben dass die beta nächsten monat anfangen soll....dann würde das spiel in round about 3-4 monaten rauskommen is das dann nicht ein bisschen früh ?! =)



Tut mir Leid das ich erst jetzt darauf antworte. 
Also zur Frage:
Nein das ist nicht zu früh, da es eine lange Family and Friends Alpha und Beta gab. Es sind vor kurzen die ersten 10 Mitglieder aus dem offiziellen Forum in die Beta gekommen. Ist zwar wenig, aber ein Anfang. Man muss aber noch dazu rechnen, dass die Entwickler, die Familien und deren Freunde mitzoggen, dann kommt nach meiner Meinug schon eine kleine aber feine Beta Community da zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoff mal dir hat das geholfen.

gruss Mordag


----------



## Visssion (12. Juni 2008)

ähm ich weiß ja nich ^^ aber finde das schon leicht früh, eine gilde für ein spiel zu gründen, über das noch nichtmal die hälfte bekannt ist, b zw. wo man nichtmal weiß wann und ob es überhaupt jemals rauskommen wird. Aber naja ist ja nicht mein problem und nich meine zeit aber finde es wie schon gesagt total schwachsinnig^^


----------



## Mordag (12. Juni 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> ähm ich weiß ja nich ^^ aber finde das schon leicht früh, eine gilde für ein spiel zu gründen, über das noch nichtmal die hälfte bekannt ist, b zw. wo man nichtmal weiß wann und ob es überhaupt jemals rauskommen wird. Aber naja ist ja nicht mein problem und nich meine zeit aber finde es wie schon gesagt total schwachsinnig^^



Nun es ist natürlich wieder ansichtssache. Zum einen ist es angenehm beim Start vom SGW eine Gilde zu haben, Leute die man kennt usw. Man dadruch schnell und ohne Probleme das Spiel in seinen ganzen Zügen kennen lernen. Zum anderen stimmt wir wissen nicht vielüber das game, aber das wir zurzeit wissen reicht uns um zu sagen das es ein gutes game wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zudem sind wir alle große SG - 1 und SGA Fans, das solche Gilden zusätzlich vorrantreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem gab es solche Gilden, wie meine, schon vor der WoW - Beta. Auch jetzt bei Warhammer Online gibs Gilden die schon ca. *2 Jahre* exestieren. Soweit dazu.

gruss Mordag


----------



## Grimmrog (12. Juni 2008)

WoW, so zeitig bilden sich schon die gilden? naja ok, bei WAR isses ja auch nicht anders, außerdem starten so doch meist schon vorab schöne Fanprojekte. wünsch such viel Glück. werds wohl nicht spielen, auchw enn ich Stargate fan bin, da ich mir einerseits WAR hole, udn andererseits wird mein rechner wohl auch WAR gerade so mitmachen, doch für SGW wirds wohl nicht langen.


----------



## Mordag (12. Juni 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> 1. [..]bei WAR isses ja auch nicht anders, außerdem starten so doch meist schon vorab schöne Fanprojekte.
> 
> 2. wünsch such viel Glück.
> 
> 3. werds wohl nicht spielen, auchw enn ich Stargate fan bin, da ich mir einerseits WAR hole, udn andererseits wird mein rechner wohl auch WAR gerade so mitmachen, doch für SGW wirds wohl nicht langen.



1. Jo genau meine Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Danke.

3. Schade, aber jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wünsch dir viel Spaß beim zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss Mordag


----------



## Philipp23 (12. Juni 2008)

Ich spiel Jack O´neil! Das mir keiner den weg schnapt ! Ich warne euch alle. Isch bin Mafia! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neolus (12. Juni 2008)

kannte den namen eurer gilde bisher nur von warhammer. Wollte schon fragen ob ihr mit denen zutun habt aber das wurde ja schon geklärt.

Zum Thema früh eine Gilde zu eröffnen für ein spiel das noch nicht draußen ist muss ich sagen das ich das auch gut heiße.
Es ist garnicht so leicht die richtige gilde für sich selbst zu finden von daher umso besser wenn man schon vor dem spiel eine hat mit der man dann gleich gemeinsam durchstarten kann.
Wünsche euch viel glück und spaß mit der gilde und stargate.
Ich denke mal ich werd mir das spiel auch mal anschauen.

Grüße


----------



## Mordag (12. Juni 2008)

Neolus schrieb:


> kannte den namen eurer gilde bisher nur von warhammer. Wollte schon fragen ob ihr mit denen zutun habt aber das wurde ja schon geklärt.
> 
> Zum Thema früh eine Gilde zu eröffnen für ein spiel das noch nicht draußen ist muss ich sagen das ich das auch gut heiße.
> Es ist garnicht so leicht die richtige gilde für sich selbst zu finden von daher umso besser wenn man schon vor dem spiel eine hat mit der man dann gleich gemeinsam durchstarten kann.
> ...




Jo danke. Ich wünsch dir auch viel Spaß noch, was du gerade zoggst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe wir sehn uns mal ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Philipp23 schrieb:


> Ich spiel Jack O´neil! Das mir keiner den weg schnapt ! Ich warne euch alle. Isch bin Mafia!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, du weißt das es auch Klassen in SGW geben wird und dort kann jeder "die Klasse" von O´neill zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nein ich hab nicht vor diese klasse zu zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bleib lieber beim Scharfschützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß dir beim zoggen von O´Neill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss Mordag


----------



## Thoraros (12. Juni 2008)

Ich bin jetzt mal so dreist und sage, dass Stargate so wie Tabula Rasa enden wird -> das einzig wahre Space-MMO ist EvE-Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Mordag (12. Juni 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt mal so dreist und sage, dass Stargate so wie Tabula Rasa enden wird -> das einzig wahre Space-MMO ist EvE-Online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du dich richtig informiert hättest wüsstest du das dies nicht der fall ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (12. Juni 2008)

Achja, wenn du wüsstest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Ich hab da so meine Quellen ...


----------



## Mordag (12. Juni 2008)

Quellen sind was anderes als die Realität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Zeit wird das Thema lüften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hinzu kommt das Stargate Worlds schon komplett anders aufgebaut ist als Tabular Rasa. Stargate setzt sehr auf Teamplay in einer Gruppe, wobei Tabular eher auf große PvE Schlachtfelder ect setzt. Dazu ist die Community von SGW bzw. Stargate allgemein 5mal größer als z.B. die von WoW ( bitte verwechselt dies nicht mit der Game-communtity ).

WoW + Wc hat ca. 15Mill Anhänger vllt auch 20Mill mehr aber auch nicht. 
Stargate hat alleine druch die Serie schon knapp 40Mill anhänger. Also ist bei diesen Thema ein großer unterschied. Wer sich jetzt fragt warum sich nur 100k bei der Beta angemeldet haben, sit die Antwort, dass 1. sich viele nicht vorstellen können wie Stargate als MMOPG aussehn soll und 2. davon noch garnicht Wind bekommen haben.


----------



## Xeniea (12. Juni 2008)

Als ich hörte das das Spiel kommen soll war ich richtig gespannt drauf, aber wenn ich die bis jetzt gezeigten Bilder seh bin ich etwas enttäuscht.
Geht eigendlich nicht um die Grafik an sich aber was ist mit den Models???
Wen man den Fan's der Serien was vorsetzt sollte es auch passen, allein die Models der Menschen, was soll das warum tragen die Rüstungen und nicht wie in der Serie nur normale Tarnanzüge?

Ich werd aus den bis jetzt veröffentlichten Infos nicht so schlau deshalb ist die Entscheidung ob ich spiel noch nicht gefallen.


----------



## Mordag (12. Juni 2008)

Xeniea schrieb:


> [...]Wen man den Fan's der Serien was vorsetzt sollte es auch passen, allein die Models der Menschen, was soll das warum tragen die Rüstungen und nicht wie in der Serie nur normale Tarnanzüge?[...]



1. damit man was erwirtschaften kann. Stell dir vor WoW ohne Rüstung bzw. ohne das man weitere erwirtschaften könnte? Wer würde man das dann zoggen? Wo wäre dann der Spielreiz?

2. Kommt auf die Klasse an. z.B. der Soldat der Menschen trägt zuerst eine billige Rüstung und später wenn der mehr "anerkennung" bei SG - Center hat, bekommt er auch bessere Rüstung.

gruss Mordag


----------



## Visssion (13. Juni 2008)

naja ok dann hab ich mich wohl getäuscht ^^ wenn soviele leute davon überzeugt sind, werd ich euch mal glauben und behaupten es bringt viel, eine gilde im vorraus zu planen. Argumente habt ihr ja genug genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sceezy (13. Juni 2008)

hmm...was macht ihr denn,wenn das spiel scheisse wird....??
Was ich nicht hoffe...weil ich stargate-Fan bin!


----------



## Grimmrog (13. Juni 2008)

Wennd as Spiel scheiße wird, werden sie wahrscheilich enttäuscht die Gidle auflösen, ist ja aber egal, was wenn WotLK oder WAR scheiße wird? das Problem hat man permanent wenn bei einem Game was neues kommt.

naja Rüstungen sollte man evtl auch Planetenbezogen nehmen können, um sich halt damit zu tarnen, ansonsten kann man auch in den Standard Tarnanzügen mit Weste verscheidene Rüstungslassen einbauen, denn auch Kugelsichere Westen sind ja mehr oder weniger Untershciedlich in Ihrer Art und Weise.


----------



## Eyke (13. Juni 2008)

Servus Mordag

Habe mich soeben mal bei Euch vorgestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WE bin ich wohl kaum online....also sage ich mal, bis nächste Woche...hoffentlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Eyke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordag (13. Juni 2008)

Eyke schrieb:


> Servus Mordag
> 
> Habe mich soeben mal bei Euch vorgestellt.
> 
> ...



Jo ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich schon gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grimmrog schrieb:


> Wennd as Spiel scheiße wird, werden sie wahrscheilich enttäuscht die Gidle auflösen, ist ja aber egal, was wenn WotLK oder WAR scheiße wird? das Problem hat man permanent wenn bei einem Game was neues kommt.



Nun es besteht immer die möglichkeit das das Spiel "scheiße" wird, aber ich bin bei *diesen* Spiel anderer Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Alleine schon das die Entwickler nicht so Mediengeil sind wie Warhammer Online hat schon viel zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (13. Juni 2008)

Naja, ein Space-MMO ist und bleibt sehr gewagt ...
Des Weiteren war ich noch nie ein Anhänger von SCI-Fi, aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden (Gott sei Dank)


----------



## Mordag (13. Juni 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Naja, ein Space-MMO ist und bleibt sehr gewagt ...
> Des Weiteren war ich noch nie ein Anhänger von SCI-Fi, aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden (Gott sei Dank)



Genau, jeder ist anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeniea (13. Juni 2008)

Mordag schrieb:


> 1. damit man was erwirtschaften kann. Stell dir vor WoW ohne Rüstung bzw. ohne das man weitere erwirtschaften könnte? Wer würde man das dann zoggen? Wo wäre dann der Spielreiz?
> 
> 2. Kommt auf die Klasse an. z.B. der Soldat der Menschen trägt zuerst eine billige Rüstung und später wenn der mehr "anerkennung" bei SG - Center hat, bekommt er auch bessere Rüstung.
> 
> gruss Mordag



zu 1.: Ja aber Stargate ist nicht WoW, da sollte man sich halt mal ein neues System ausdenken.
Und es ist nun mal so das sich im lauf der Serie nicht viel getan hat im bereich Schutzausrüstung und Waffen, bei keinem Volk.

zu 2.: Das ist mal ne gute Frage welche Klassen und Rassen (spielbar) soll es geben???
Wenn man sie hier auch wieder an die Serie hält kommt da pro Rasse nicht viel rum.

Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke desto weniger glaub ich das dieses MMO dieser Serie (eine der Besten) gerecht werden kann ohne ihre Grundwerte zu zerstören.
Die Serie wäre in anderen Spielarten besser aufgehoben, etwa eine Art Battelfeld.
Das musst du zugeben ein echter Fan müsste dies schon seltsam finden,


----------



## Mordag (13. Juni 2008)

Xeniea schrieb:


> zu 1.: Ja aber Stargate ist nicht WoW, da sollte man sich halt mal ein neues System ausdenken.
> Und es ist nun mal so das sich im lauf der Serie nicht viel getan hat im bereich Schutzausrüstung und Waffen, bei keinem Volk.
> 
> zu 2.: Das ist mal ne gute Frage welche Klassen und Rassen (spielbar) soll es geben???
> ...



zu 1.: WoW ist das gleiche Prinzip wie SGW, beides sind MMOPG´s und beide verfolgen das gleiche: Gruppenspiel, Quests, Item gefarme ( wobei das bei SGW dies nicht so extrem sein wird )

zu 2.: Hab ich nochmal unter diesen post reingemacht.

3. Nun, es ist nicht sicher, ob SGW ein reines Egoshooter spiel wird, aber sicher wird das es schon mal Grundzüge davon hat.

gruss Mordag


----------



## Mordag (13. Juni 2008)

So hier nochmal alle Infos zu Stargate Words: ( hab die auch schon mal gepostet )

Völker

(Gut)Menschen
(Gut)Asgard
(Gut)freien Jaffa
(Böse)Goauld
(Böse)loyale Jaffa
(Böse)OP Core (liegen uns keine weiteren Daten vor)

Wobei wir darauf hinweisen möchten, dass es bei Stargate Worlds kein Gut oder Böse geben wird, denn schließlich liegt das alles im Auge des Betrachters.

Menschen

Die Menschen werden wohl auf der Erde starten, aber es ist nicht bekannt ob im Stargate Center oder nicht. Die Menschen zeichnen sich durch den Einsatz ihrer Projektilwaffen aus und werden dem Spieler auch verschiedene Klassen bieten, wie dem Archäologen, Wissenschaftler, Soldat und Kommandant.
Fazit: „Also wer von euch schon immer ein Teil von einem Sg-Team sein wollte wird in dieser Rasse finden was er sucht.“

Jaffa

Die loyalen Jaffa sind die Armee der Goa’uld und verbreiten im Stargate Universum durch ihr gigantisches Erscheinungsbild Angst und Schrecken. Durch ihren Symbionten sind die resistent gegen eine Vielzahl von Krankheiten und in der Lage sich selbst zu heilen. Der Symbiont verleiht den Jaffa zusätzliche Kraft im Kampf, macht sie allerdings von den Goa’uld abhängig.

Unter den Jaffa gibt es auch Rebellen wie Teal’c, die sich gegen ihre „Götter“ erhoben haben und für die Freiheit der Jaffa kämpfen. Diese Rebellen bezeichnen sich selbst als freie Jaffa und kämpfen zusammen mit den Menschen und den Asgard gegen die Goa’uld.

Fazit: „Aber eines lässt sich mit Sicherheit sagen, wer schon immer mal eine furchterregende Kampfmaschine sein wollte, dem bietet der Jaffa alle Voraussetzungen.“

Goa’uld

Goa'uld sind parasitäre Lebewesen, welche sich humanoider Lebensformen als Wirte bedienen und Menschen unter sich versklaven. Durch ihre fortschrittliche Technologie und ihr brutales Auftreten, glauben viele Völker des Universums, dass sie Götter seien. Die Goa’uld haben ihre Jaffa Soldaten, die jeden Aufstand gegen die „Götter“ niederschlagen.

Fazit: „Wen der Gedanken reizt ein erbarmungsloser Gott und Sklaventreiber zu sein, der sollte sich wohl für die Goa’uld entscheiden und uns seine Macht demonstrieren.“

Asgard

Die Asgard sind eine der am weitesten forgeschrittenen Lebensformen des Stargate-Universums, und sie haben erfolgreich eine Vielzahl an Technologien entwickelt, die denen der Goa'uld weit überlegen sind. Sie sind etwa einen Meter groß, haben gräuliche Haut, einen großen Kopf und dünne Gliedmaßen.
Einst waren sie zusammen mit den Antikern, Furlingern und Nox Mitglieder einer Allianz der vier größten Rassen unserer Galaxie. Der Heimatplanet der Asgard ist Othala in der Ida-Galaxie, allerdings ist schon bekannt, dass der Spieler dort nicht starten wird.
Fazit: „Somit steht fest, wer schon immer eines der intelligentesten Wesen des Universums sein wollte, sollte sich wohl für die Asgard entscheiden.“

Die Archtypen

Archäologe

Die Fachgebiete des Archäologen umfassen die verschiedenen Kulturen, die Antiker und die Lebensstile. Einst staubigen Wüstengrabungen und trockenen Bibliotheken zugeschrieben sind sie nun ein wichtiger Aspekt in der off-world Erforschung. Mit ihren exzellenten Kenntnissen von Kulturen und sozialer Kommunikation können sie sich mit potientiell gefährlichen Einwohnern unterhalten, Feinde verwirren oder aus dem Hinterhalt angreifen. Archäologen können sich auch auf Aggro-Management und Rätsel lösen spezialisieren, was sie zu fähigen Solo-Charakteren aber auch zu einer nützlichen Erweiterung für jedes Team macht.

Asgard
Die Asgard sind die unumstrittenen Meister der Technologie im Stargate Universum. Sie sehen den 'kleinen grauen Männchen' relativ ähnlich und sind gebrechlich, aber sie verlassen sich auf Drohnen die auf Kommando angreifen, verteidigen oder untersuchen. Die Asgard können auch ihre mächtigen Raumschiffe rufen die vernichtende Orbitalbomben abwerfen wenn man sich einer ausweglosen Situation gegenübersieht. Der Asgard ist ein Alleskönner mit einem breiten Skill-Set limittiert durch die Anzahl der Drohnen er gleichzeitig aktivieren kann - normalerweise nur eine. Der Asgard kann von einem Heiler zu einem Tank zu einem Damage-Dealer wechseln indem er eine neue Drohne aktiviert.

Goa'uld
In Stargate SG-1 werden die Goa'uld fast nie ohne ihre vielen Sklaven gesehen. Wenn wir Hathor inmitten vom Stargate Kommando im Cheyenne Mountain sehen, benutzt sie ihre Kräfte sofort um neue Untertanen in der Form von Menschen um sich zu scharen. In Stargate Worlds kommandieren die Goa'uld Lakaien die sehr eifrig den Befehl ihrer Meister ausführen. Goa'uld haben verschiedene Typen von Untertanen zur Auswahl, die sie fast so vielfältig wie die Asgard erscheinen lässt. Einige Goa'uld spezialisieren sich auf die arkanen Technologien der Ashrak wie den Phasenumhang oder spezielle Waffen die für Stealth-Attacken benutzt werden. Sie haben auch zugriff auf exotische Gifte um Feinde zu verkrüppeln.

Jaffa
Jaffa sind die Sturmtruppen des Stargate Universums. Ihre Stabwaffen statten sie mit einer vernichtenden Plasma-Distanzattacke und einer überragenden Nahkampfwaffe aus. Jaffa können sich auf ihren Schwur berufen, eine spezielle Fähigkeit welche die Kampfkraft ihrer Verbündeten stärkt, insbesondere andere Jaffa. Sie können lernen einigen Schaden zu ignorieren und kämpfen länger als jeder andere Archetyp. Jaffa sind die stärksten Charaktere und sie sind resistent gegenüber speziellen Attacken. Wenn ein stämmiger großer Typ mit einem Schwert in Stargate Worlds zu finden ist, dann ist es ein Jaffa.

Wissenschaftler
Die Teams treffen regelmäßig auf fortgeschrittene oder exotische Technologie und hier kommt der Wissenschaftler ins Spiel. Wissenschaftler können sich auf alles spezialisieren, aufs Reparieren und Benutzen von Technologie oder auf das Bauen neuer technischer Geräte wie Upgrades und Schlachtfeldeinrichtungen wie Geschütztürme oder Schilde. Wie der Archäologe ist der Wissenschaftler gut im Lösen von Rätseln. Sie können sich auch auf Heilungs- und Wiedergeburtstechnologie spezialisieren.

Soldat
Jede Reise durch das Gate ist ein Schritt in eine unbekannte und meistens gefährliche Umgebung. Der Soldat ist ein Schlachtfeld-Veteran der darauf trainiert ist Teammitglieder zu fürdern und zu beschützen indem sie den Feind mit einem Kugelhagel eindecken. Soldaten können sich auf Waffen wie Granaten und automatische Waffen spezialisieren, oder aber auf schwere Waffen wie Maschinengewehre, Mörser und Raketenwerfer. Sie bekommen grundlegende Heilfertigkeiten und lernen exotische Waffen zu benutzen und Teams anzuführen.

Kommandant
Dieser Archetyp repräsentiert hochspezialisierte Krieger wie Geheimagenten, Green Berets und Delta Force. Kommandanten benutzen Tarntechnik, Sprengsätze und kraftvolle Distanzattacken um die Feinde zu unterbrechen, zu verwirren oder zu neutralisieren. Sie können sich effektiv tarnen und haben Zugriff auf Erfassungstechnologien die sie dazu benutzen um getarnte Einheiten zu entdecken. Sie können zwar nicht das Waffensortiment der Soldaten benutzen aber sie kompensieren das mit ihren Sniper-Gewehren und der Fähigkeit Fallen zu finden oder aufzustellen.

Waffen allgemein

In Stargate Worlds wird es unzählige verschiedene Waffen geben, die der Spieler nutzen kann. Eine Besonderheit ist, dass alle Waffen, zu denen auch Drohnen und Pet’s zählen, individuell modifiziert werden können.

Einige Beispiele wären

* Zielgenauigkeit
* Aktivierungszeit
* Wiederverwendbarkeitszeit
* Nachladedauer
* Ausrüstungszeit
* Munitionskapazität
* Verschiedene Sichtarten
* Reichweite
* Schalldämpfer, Blendeffekt
* Haltbarkeit
* Feuerrate

Nach Angaben der Entwickler kann so jeder Spieler seine Ausrüstung nach seiner Spielweise anpassen um damit möglichst effektiv in der Welt agieren zu können.
Eine weitere Besonderheit wird es sein, dass jede Rasse sämtliche Waffentypen verwenden kann, somit wird es auch möglich sein als Jaffa eine Projektilwaffe zu benutzen. Trotzdem wird es Rassentypische Waffen geben, die von der jeweiligen Rasse, zumindest anfangs, wohl besser eingesetzt werden können.

Menschen

So werden Menschen auf ein Waffenarsenal zurückgreifen können, dass in jeder Armee der zu finden ist. Die Entwickler haben schon verraten, dass es sicher leichte/schwere Maschinengewehre, Scharfschützengewehre und sogar Schrotflinten geben wird.

Jaffa

Allerdings können sich die Spieler von SGW auch auf Waffen von den anderen Völkern wie den Jaffa freuen. Bei ihnen werden sicherlich Stabwaffen und Zat’s zur Verfügung stehen und gewaltigen Schaden anrichten.

Asgard

Asgard hingegen sind in der Lage Drohen in den Kampf zu schicken und zu kontrollieren. Dabei sind sie in der Lage diese für jede Situation individuell zu verändern und einzusetzen.

Goa’uld

Goa’uld sind den Asgard ähnlich und können Sklaven (Jaffa) für sich in den Kampf schicken und diese kontrollieren. Den Entwicklern zu Folge wird es verschiedene Pets (Sklaven) geben, die je nach Situation besser geeignet sind und individuell eingesetzt werden können.

Kampfmechanik

In einem traditionellen MMO, stehen die Spieler sich meistens im Kampf gegenüber und hauen Schaden raus, während sie versuchen den Schaden des Gegners zu kompensieren. In Stargate Worlds allerdings, ist dies nicht der Fall. Wer die Serien kennt weiss wie der Hase laufen wird. Es wird schwer werden, ohne Taktik zu agieren, denn einfach nur eine Waffe zu wählen und drauf loszuballern, wird dir nicht viel nützen. Deckung nehmen hinter Objekten, Dauerfeuer um den Feind unten zu halten oder Ausweichmanöver und dann den Gegner von der Flanke zu nehmen, sind die Mittel für ein erfolgreiches Überleben in der Schlacht. Der Schlüssel zum erfolgreichen Abschluss einer Schlacht ist das vorherige Scan des Gebietes und das Ausbauen von schützenden Stellungen um einen Vorteil gegenüber den Feinden zu gewinnen. Explosionen zu verursachen und damit den Gegner zu verunsichern würde einen exzellenten Hinterhalt abgeben. Wie schon erwähnt, wird auch die gezielte Zerstörung der Umwelt dazu beitragen, einen taktischen Vorteil zu gewinnen.
Wissenschaftler und Archeologe werden ihren eigenen Nutzwert im Kampf besitzen. Was der Wissenschaftler durch das Aufbauen von Gerätschaften im Kampf durch seine Anfälligkeit gegen brachiale Gewalt wett macht, macht der Archeologe durchs Rumwerkeln. Außerdem wird er die Möglichkeiten besitzen, verborgene Feinde auf Distanz aufdecken zu können. Durch verschiedene Quellen haben wir herausgefunden, dass es Stufenbereiche für die einzelnen Levelstufen geben wird. (also z.b Schlachtfeld lvl 30-39). Die Spieler werden wahrscheinlich die Möglichkeiten besitzen PvP-lastig dazu beizusteuern (Fraktion gegen Fraktion oder Gilde gegen Gilde) ihre Ziele und Aufgaben im PVE durchzusetzen.

PvP

Spieler gegen Spieler Kämpfe werden ein starker Bestandteil des Spiels sein. Die Entwickler hoffen sehr, dass das revolutionäre Kampfsystem sein volles Potential entfalten kann. Alles was wir bisher in Erfahrung bringen konnten ist, dass PvP ein op-in System beinhalten wird. Dieses System wird den Kampf um verschiedenen Zonen/Welten beinhalten. Spieler beider Seiten werden fähig sein Planeten,welche reich an verschiedenen Ressourcen sind, durch guten Einsatz beherrschen zu können. Um eine Welt zu kontrollieren, muss man kämpfen, handeln und bestimmte Aufgaben absolvieren. Es kann sogar so weit kommen, das man Einfluss auf die dortig lebende Bevölkerung nimmt und einen Sitz erlangen kann. (man wird sozusagen Patriarch)

CME spielt ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken, Bots als Teammitglieder einzusetzen, als Platzhalter zu involvieren und somit kleinen Gilden einen gewissen Vorteil auf Schlachtfeldern zu verschaffen.

Crafting

Die Vielzahl an Technologien und die Möglichkeit zahlreiche Rohstoffe auf vielen Planeten in SGW zu finden, bieten natürlich eine großartige Grundlage für ein gutes Crafting-System. Die Spieler können sich in vier verschiedenen Technologie-Bäumen weiterentwickeln: Biologie, Konstruktion, Physik und Elektronik. Manche der Fähigkeiten in diesen Skill-Bäumen werden in allen Rassen wieder zu finden sein, wogegen andere nur bei bestimmten Kulturen auftauchen.
Die Spieler werden in der Lage sein Raffinerien zu erstellen und zu überwachen. Damit können sie besondere Erze gewinnen, die sie weiterverarbeiten, oder tauschen. Ihr habt ebenfalls die Möglichkeit eure Fähigkeiten auch dazu zu nutzen, um besonders machtvolle Waffenmodifikationen herzustellen. Somit könnt ihr euch optimal ausrüsten. Verbrauchitems, wie spezielle Munition oder Medipacks sind ebenfalls herstellbar.
Damit ihr ein erfolgreicher Crafter werdet, benötigt ihr Hilfe. Demzufolge wird es besondere, gildenspezifische Rezepte geben, an denen sich mehrere Leute beteiligen müssen. Ein Beispiel dafür wäre ein Goa’uld Mutterschiff der Ha’tak-Klasse.

Questen

Eine wahrlich größere Aufgabe für Cheyenne Entertainment, wird das Realisieren des Quest-Systems sein. Denn ein ausgereiftes Aufgaben-System ohne öden Grind und ohne Langzeitmotivationsblocker , gab es auf Dauer noch nicht. Cheyenne beteuert jedoch, dass es äußerst ausgeklügelt sein wird, sowie innovativ und fest verankert im Umfeld. Quests werden eine essenzielle Facette von SGW - schildert die Spieleschmiede. Man wird quasi dasFortbewegungsmittel sein, was die Welt von Stargate erkunden wird und immer wieder neue Entdeckungen machen wird.

Die Quests werden definitiv in die Story Line mit eingebunden werden - dafür gibt es dann auch die dazugehörigen NPC's, welche einem Rede und Antwort geben werden und Dinge offenbaren, die man in der Serie nicht erwartet hätte. Man darf gespannt sein! Allerdings klärt nicht jede Quest den Spieler auf, viele lassen auch weitere Fragen aufkommen. Doch mit Sicherheit dient nicht jede Aufgabe als Geschichtsexkurs durch das Universum von Stargate, sondern ist natürlich auch dazu bestimmt um Stufen aufzusteigen. Ein weiterer Grund zur Freude sollte die Interaktion mit der Serie sein. Es wird die Möglichkeit bestehen, dass einige Quests zusammen mit den Protagonisten der Serie erfüllt werden können. Aber es kann auch passieren, dass die Spieler durch die Zeit reisen müssen, oder auf Planeten gelangen, die einem schwarzen Loch, einem Mond oder Meteroiden zu nahe gekommen sind. Daraus kann man schließen das es nicht nur das verhasste "Töte den oder den Mob"-Questssystem geben wird, sondern in manchen Aufträgen gesondert entdeckt werden muss, oder zusammen mit der Gilde einige Ereignisse beleuchten muss. Spannung pur! (Klingt nach gruppenlastigem System)

Wie eine Quest beendet wird, entscheidet der Spieler selbstverständlich von allein, denn es gibt eine Menge verschiedener Pfade zum Ziel:

* Diplomatie

* Tarnung

* technologischer Vorteil

Wie der Spieler diese Quests also löst, ist komplett ihm überlassen. PvP Quests können höchstwahrscheinlich in umkämpften Welten absolviert werden. Die Quests werden in einem Aufgabenprotokoll gespeichert und weitere informationen Erfahren, indem man dazugehörige Mini-Filmchen anschaut. Wie das ganze jedoch umgesetzt werden soll, steht auch noch in den Sternen.

Planeten

Einige Planeten werden eine gewaltige Oberfläche besitzen, während auf anderen das Sternentor lediglich auf eine Höhle oder ein Goa'uld Mutterschiff begrenzt wird (das Sternentor ist demnach der einzige Ein- und Ausgang).

Wieder andere Welten werden vielleicht garkeine aktiven Sternentore beherberge. Dort hinzugelangen stellt eine schwerer Herausforderung dar. Spieler werden die Möglichkeit besitzen, den Zugang zu neuen Welten zu erlangen, indem sie das Spiel weiter erforschen. Führe die Geschichte weiter, wo SG-1 geendet hat. Die Bedingungen für die aktuelle Umwelt, welche man auf den Planeten sehen kann, wird von den Entwicklern bestimmt.

Die Entwickler haben sich auch in den Kopf gesetzt, die Leute an die Stellen zu setzen, die in den Serien nicht vorkamen. Dies soll wohl die Spannung steigern und die Fairnis gegenüber Stargatelaien bestimmen. Planeten werden außerdem eine Vielzahl von Terrains sowie auch Wettereffekte besitzen. Eine zerstörbare Umwelt wird es ebenfalls geben. was ein Teil der Spielphysik darstellen wird.

Die Größe der Welten wird gewaltig sein! Doch es ist wohl genau das, was den Spassfaktor aus macht. Wer würde nicht gern mal ein ganzes Leben brauchen, um von einem Ort zum andern zu reisen.

Wie dem auch sei: einige der Welten werden sogar groß genug sein um die Population von einem Server zu halten -> über 4000 Spieler. Computer Generierung wird wahrscheinlich in einigen Fällen genutzt werden. Die Planeten von Stargate Worlds werden sich ständig verändern. Einige dieser Veränderungen werden direkt in die Geschichte miteinbezogen, solange es Spieler gibt die etwas verändern wollen.

Die geschätzte überdurchschnittliche Zeit, die Spieler auf einer Welt verbringen werden, entspricht 10 Stunden. Obwohl einige Spieler sicherlich nicht so lange auf einer Welt verweilen möchten. Der Tutorial-Planet zum Beispiel, wird Spieler nicht länger als 2 Stunden beschäftigen. Die Anzahl der Welten bis zum Release wird sich vorerst auf 50 Welten begrenzen.


----------



## Deradon (13. Juni 2008)

Das spielt klingt einfach zu Hammer=)
Schade das Lich King und Stargate zu einer ähnlichen Zeit rauskommen, denn ich werder erstmal Lich king antesten.
Sollte ich mich doch umentscheiden meld ich mich bei euch

P.S.: Noch ne Frage: Ich denke mal es wird monatliche Kosten geben die den "normalen" MMO entsprechen. Wird es auch Gaming Cards geben oder nur via Abo? (Ja ich bin zu faul zu suchen )


----------



## Mordag (14. Juni 2008)

Sagen wir so zurzeit ist in im gespräch das man alles benutzen kann, also auch abo und gamecard.

gruss Mordag


----------



## Mordag (16. Juni 2008)

@Deradon

Ich hab dir mal einen Link rausgesucht, wo du dir die Diskustion über die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten durchlesen kannst:

http://forums.stargateworlds.com/showthrea...ighlight=Kosten

gruss Mordag


----------



## Visssion (17. Juni 2008)

mh also ich find auch das klingt doch echt vielversprechend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5Heiko12 (17. Juni 2008)

Hi, ich bins mal wieder^^ ganz kurz wird des en ego shooter denk mal schon oder wie ist des?

gruß heiko


----------



## Mordag (17. Juni 2008)

5Heiko12 schrieb:


> Hi, ich bins mal wieder^^ ganz kurz wird des en ego shooter denk mal schon oder wie ist des?
> 
> gruß heiko



Im endeffekt schon... kannst du vom gameplay angeblich mit tabalur rasa vergleichen, obwohl es am ende nicht gleich sein wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (18. Juni 2008)

wird es überhaupt einen deutsprachigen Server geben?und können mehrere "fraktionen"in der gleiche Gilde sein also Goa´uld und Menschen z.b.?


----------



## Mordag (18. Juni 2008)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> 1. wird es überhaupt einen deutsprachigen Server geben?
> 
> 2. und können mehrere "fraktionen"in der gleiche Gilde sein also Goa´uld und Menschen z.b.?



1. ja es wird natürlich deutsche Server geben

2. das ist noch nicht klar, sicher ist das es nicht 100% das bekannte böse / gut system geben wird. Das heißt bis jetzt das "gute" und "böse" miteinander reden und intergieren können.

gruss Mordag


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (18. Juni 2008)

Mordag schrieb:


> 1. ja es wird natürlich deutsche Server geben
> 
> 2. das ist noch nicht klar, sicher ist das es nicht 100% das bekannte böse / gut system geben wird. Das heißt bis jetzt das "gute" und "böse" miteinander reden und intergieren können.
> 
> gruss Mordag


naja so natürlich ist das auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke für die info,ich wer mir das spiel auf jedenfall zulegen,und da ist eine gilde zum start doch schon recht gut!


----------



## Mordag (18. Juni 2008)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> naja so natürlich ist das auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, also wenn du noch keine hast, kann ich dir meine Gilde anbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordag (17. Juli 2008)

So wir haben unsere Infos zur Gilde mal überarbeitet:

*Depraved*​*Gildengeschichte*

Die Gilde Depraved war ursprünglich eine Warhammer Gilde, die sich im Dezember 2007 gegründet hatte. Durch Desinteresse und Desinteresse am Spiel hat sich diese Gilde im April 2008 wieder aufgelöst. Die Reste die der Gilde treu geblieben sind haben mit mir die Stargate Gilde "Depraved" gegründet. 
Die neu gegründete Stargate Gilde sollte nun einigen "Verbesserungen" unterzogen werden, damit der Teamgeist und der Zusammenhalt in einer Gilde noch weiter steigt. Wie auch bei der alten Gilde blieben wir dem Konzept treu eine Gilde zu erschaffen, die sich untereinander vertraut und kommuniziert. Zudem wollten wir eine große Familie damit bilden, die den Leuten in dieser Gemeinschaft zeigen sollte, was es bedeutet Vertrauen und Teamplay, aber auch Zuständigkeit und Zugehörigkeit zu besitzen.
Ende Oktober 2008 gründeten wir dann zusätzlich eine Sektion für Star Wars: The Old Republic (kurz swtor). 


*Das werden wir ingame Spielen*

*Stargate Worlds:*

Bei Stargate Worlds spezialisieren wir uns auf die “gute” Seite: (Verteilung in %)

Freie Jaffa (10%)
Mensch (SGU) (55%) 
Asgard (24%)
Weiß ich noch nicht. (10%) 

Zurzeit sieht unsere Klassen-Verteilung in sgw in unseren Gilde so aus:

Jaffa (5%)
Asgard (20%)
Kommandant (15%) 
Soldat (30%) 
Archäologe (10%)
Wissenschaftler (10%)
Weiß ich noch nicht. (10%)

*Star Wars: The Old Republic:*

Wir werden in SWTOR die „böse“ Seite anspielen, also das Imperium. Ein Großteil der Gilde möchte zurzeit einen Sith spielen. Es gibt auch einige die „normale“ Charakter spielen möchte. 


*Erklärung des Namens "Depraved"*

Der Name "Depraved" heißt soviel wie "Verkommen", womit wir die Absicht haben, Vorurteile zu vernichten und die guten Seiten hervorzuheben.


*Ziele und Anforderungen der Gilde*

Unsere Anforderungen waren, dass die Bewerber folgenes haben sollten:

- keine Gildenhopper ( also die nicht regelmäßig die Gilde wechseln )
- Interesse an der Gilde
- eine Gewisse Aktivität im Ts und im Forum
- bereit sein etwas mit der Gilde zu unternehmen
- min. 16 Jahre ( besser 18 )
- einen ernst zunehmenden Charakternahmen (nicht etwa Butterbrot, Spülmittel, Legolas o.ä.)
- eine Bewerbung in unserem Forum schreiben.

Was wir zu bieten haben:

- einen Teamspeak Server
- ein Art internes Ränge System
- eine faire Aufteilung der Gruppen in der Gilde
- ein aktives Forum mit vielen neuen News und aktuellen Themen
- nette und hilfsbereite Mitglieder
- Planungen von Aktionen in und außerhalb von Startgate Worlds und Star Wars


*Unsere Teams*

In unserer Gilde wird man nicht sinnlos einfach eingeladen und das wars, sondern man wird zusätzlich noch ein Team zugeordnet. Wobei diese Teams sich natürlich Codenamen oder ähnliches ausgedacht haben. Zusätzlich zu den Teams bekommt man auch noch einen Rang zugeordnet. Der Gruppenleader hat die Aufsicht über sein Team. Jedes Team hat nebenbei noch Konzept ( Onlinezeiten, Motto usw. ). Viele werden sich bestimmt jetzt denken: was das soll? Wofür man Teams braucht?

Nun ich mach dazu mal eine kleine Aufzählung:

1. Das du ein Team hast, die deinen Onlinezeiten entspricht.
2. Damit du eine Stammgruppe hast.
3. Damit du Leute hast, mit denen du in einer Gruppe spielen kannst.
4. Damit du evt. nicht alleine questen musst.

Dies findet man im jedem Team! Man muss aber auch einige weitere Anforderungen haben, um in ein Team aufgenommen zu werden:

1. Man sollte zu den Onlinezeiten passen.
2. Man sollte sich besonders mit den Leuten in diesen Team verstehen können.
3. Man sollte hilfsbereit sein.
4. Geduldig.
5. Verständlich und freundlich.
6. Teamfähig und Teambereit.

Zudem erläutere ich im folgenen Text nocheinmal meinen eigentlichen Grundgedanken:

Zum einen, dass man eine Gruppe hat, die Online ist, wenn man selbst online ist. Zum anderen, dass man weiß, dass man eine Gruppe hat, mit der man selbst gut spielen kann.
Aber mein Gedanke war auch, nicht nur eine gute Gruppenatmosphäre zu schaffen, sondern das die Gilde Mitglieder hat, die nicht alleine questen müssen. Natürlich muss man nicht immer in dieser Gruppe spielen, man sollte aber immer bereit sein zu helfen.

*RP - Gruppen in der Gilde*

Wie die Überschrift schon aussagt, dreht es sich in diesen Absatz um RP in Gruppen, in der Gilde. Diese Gruppen werden ohne Zwang und Pflichten gegründet und selbst wenn man in einer solchen Gruppe ist, ist man nicht gezwungen "Dauer" - RP zu machen. Natürlich muss man wie bei den normalen Gruppen auch bestimmte Vorraussetzungen haben.

Hier gelten folgene Vorraussetzugen:

1. Man sollte RP - Kenntnisse haben.
2. Interesse an ein solches Projekt haben.
3. Vorteilhaft wäre es, wenn man Ahnung von dem Spiel hat indem man RP machen möchte.
4. Man sollte zu den Onlinezeiten passen. ( Im Großen und Ganzen muss aber nicht ganz genau sein. )
5. Man sollte sich mit den Leuten verstehen können.
6. Man sollte hilfsbereit sein.
7. Geduldig.
8. Verständlich und freundlich.
9. Teamfähig und Teambereit.

Im Endeffekt sollen diese Gruppen nur einen verhelfen RP zu machen, selbst wenn man auf einen "normalen" Server ist und diesmal "normaler" spielen möchte.

In beiden Gruppenarten ( RP und "normal" ) gilt, dass man in einer Gruppenart sein muss. Ohne geht bei uns nicht!


*Ziele der Gilde*

Wir wollen eine Gilde werden die durch gutes und erfolgreiches Zusammenspiel und viel Anerkennung bekommt, um uns einen guten Ruf in der Welt von Stargate und Star Wars zu machen. Damit wir dies erreichen können brauchen wir erstmal eine nette „familiäre Atmosphäre“.

Zudem versuchen wir Kontakt zu anderen Fanseiten und Gilden aufzubauen um eine bessere Community auf dem Server zu schaffen und ein besseres Zusammenspiel zu ermöglichen.


*Wie bewirbst du dich euch bei uns?*

Geht einfach auf die Links, die ich gleich posten werde:

- Bewerbungsregeln: http://depraved-gate.de/index.php?topic=17.0
- Bewerbungsforum: http://depraved-gate.de/index.php?board=67.0
- Forum der Gilde "Depraved": http://depraved-gate.de

Ansonsten beachtet bitte ganz genau die Bewerbungsregeln!! Für die die gerne in eine RP - Gruppe wollen, können auch eine RP - Bewerbung machen.

Hier einige Punkte dazu, die beachtet werden müssen:

- Ingame Charakter Name
- Kleine Übersicht über deinen Charakter, wie du ihn gestalten möchtest ( kleine Geschichte evt. muss aber nicht )
- Welche RP - Kenntnisse du schon besitzt.
- Was du dir bei Stargate Worlds/ Star Wars unter RP verstellst.


*Schlusswort:*

"Depraved" sucht jene, die bereit sind sich mit uns weiter zu entwickeln. Die bereit sind mehr zu erschaffen. Die bereit sind mit uns die Welt von Stargate und/oder Star Wars zu erkunden. 

Also zögert nicht. Greife zur Tastatur und bewerbe dich!

Wir erwarten dich...
...auf der anderen Seite!

Möge die Macht mit dir sein!


----------



## Mordag (26. August 2008)

Moin allerseits,

ich und meine Gilde melden sich mal wieder und geben zur Kenntniss, dass wir immer noch neue Mitglieder suchen.


----------



## Mordag (16. Oktober 2008)

So wir als Gilde melden uns wieder zur stelle und weißen daraufhin das wir immer noch frische Rekruten für unsere Reihen suchen. Mit dem Start der Beta (15. Oktober) rückt der Start des Games immer näher und die freien Plätze werden immer weniger. Also greift zur Tastatur und bewerbt euch hier: www.depraved-gate.de

Wir sehen uns...
... auf der anderen Seite.

- Mordag -


----------



## Gamerhenne (24. Oktober 2008)

ich bin ja Stargate Fan..... aber ob ich Zeit und Muse haben werde das auch noch zu spielen...mal sehen wenns rauskommt

btw: warum keine Tok´ra, Tollaner und Nox *wein*


----------



## Tupac 2 (24. Oktober 2008)

Dass spiel hört sich auch interessant an ich Kennes aber nicht lange ich kuck Gerade  die erste folge von der ersten staffel muss ich was Wichtigs wissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keyblader (24. Oktober 2008)

das spiel hört sich auch für mich ziemlich interessant an und ich bin schon immer ein fan der serie gewesen.

ich muss das unbedingt antesten!


----------



## Mordag (27. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Dass spiel hört sich auch interessant an ich Kennes aber nicht lange ich kuck Gerade  die erste folge von der ersten staffel muss ich was Wichtigs wissen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man sollte wenigstens wissen warum die Serie Stargate heißt. In endeffekt reicht es auch vollkommen aus, wenn du den Film "Stargate" gesehn hast, aber als echter Stargate Fan kennt man natürlich den großteil der Staffeln (eig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

@Keyblader 

Ab Ende Januar kannst du genug antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, denn ab da startet die Open Beta (so ist es zurzeit geplant).


----------



## Mordag (6. November 2008)

Für alle SWTOR und STO Interessenten, wir haben seit einigen tagen auch eine Sektion für Star Wars: The Old Republic und Star Trek Online offen.

http://www.depraved-gate.de

schaut einfach mal rein.

gruss Mordag


----------



## Sin (6. November 2008)

Deradon schrieb:


> Das spielt klingt einfach zu Hammer=)
> Schade das Lich King und Stargate zu einer ähnlichen Zeit rauskommen, denn ich werder erstmal Lich king antesten.
> Sollte ich mich doch umentscheiden meld ich mich bei euch
> 
> P.S.: Noch ne Frage: Ich denke mal es wird monatliche Kosten geben die den "normalen" MMO entsprechen. Wird es auch Gaming Cards geben oder nur via Abo? (Ja ich bin zu faul zu suchen )



Wieso erscheinen SG und wotlk zu einer ähnlichen Zeit? Oo


----------



## Mordag (6. November 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Wieso erscheinen SG und wotlk zu einer ähnlichen Zeit? Oo



Wieso ähnlich? Das neue Addon zu WoW kommt in den nächsten Tagen und SG kommt erst nächstes Jahr in März / April.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (6. November 2008)

Genau deshalb hat er vermutlich gefragt *g* Lies mal den Quote durch.


----------



## Mordag (7. November 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Genau deshalb hat er vermutlich gefragt *g* Lies mal den Quote durch.



Achso jo stimmt hab ich wohl überlesen, mein Fehler.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordag (28. Dezember 2008)

Für alle die nicht mehr auf Star Wars: The Old Republic warten können bzw. das Warten "teilen" wollen, können sich gerne bei uns umschauen und sich, wenn interesse besteht, bewerben. Zusätzlich zu Star Wars besitzen wir auch absofort Sektionen für die Spiele Jumpgate Evulotion, Stargate Worlds, Earthrise und Star Trek Online.

Für weitere Infos bzw. Links zur Seite findet ihr hier:

- Bewerbungsregeln: http://depraved-gate.de/index.php?topic=17.0
- Bewerbungsforum: http://depraved-gate.de/index.php?board=67.0
- Forum der Gilde "Depraved": http://depraved-gate.de

Gruss,
Mordag


----------

